# I'm popping the question this weekend.



## silvereyes87 (Dec 8, 2016)

View attachment 3493

This weekend I'm taking my girl to the river walk in San Antonio to have a romantic dinner and see all the Christmas lights. Somewhere in there I'm gonna sneak her off and propose.  I've never felt so strong for anyone in my life before. She is definitely the match for me. We both have our careers. Our families love each other. And we both want the same things in life. Without sounding like a complete pussy. She's my best friend and I couldn't imagine what I'd do without her. I know this is a tough guy forum. But just thought I'd share something special with my Internet family. Oh and this is her butt lol
View attachment 3494


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 8, 2016)

Good shit, Man! 

Hope everything goes better then expected!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks bro! I'm a little nervous but I have a great feeling about it!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 8, 2016)

No need to be nervous Silver! If everything is how you say it is, its meant to be. 

Proud of you man!


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 8, 2016)

Aw man.. this is good to hear. Go get her man. Best of luck to ya, and happy to hear it. Keep us posted how everything goes.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 8, 2016)

I appreciate that bud.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 8, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> No need to be nervous Silver! If everything is how you say it is, its meant to be.
> 
> Proud of you man!



Thanks for the encouragement man. I'm ready for her to make an honest man outa me haha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2016)

Good luck Silver


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks pob .


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 8, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Thanks bro! I'm a little nervous but I have a great feeling about it!



Nothing to be nervous about. Whats the worst thing she could say? I'm ****ing your brother?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 8, 2016)

If I weren't the only child yeh that'd probably kill me lol.  I think shel probably cry lol. She's a big softy. I put a lot of thought into this. Never been unfaithful to her. Try to be solid as a rock. Asked her father for permission.  I've got really good feelings about this.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 8, 2016)

Best wishes sil. That's a nicely shaped butt.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 8, 2016)

U ****ing pussy!!!

Joking brother. That's awesome. Happy for you. If you know she's the one then lock it up!!!!


----------



## RISE (Dec 8, 2016)

I almost asked my girl to marry me.  Then my tren cycle ended.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 8, 2016)

Full marks for asking the Father for his blessing. 

Good luck Mate!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2016)

" I know this is a tough guy forum"

we are all a bunch of soft clomid filled pussies that love a love story..Go get her kid.


----------



## Staley40 (Dec 9, 2016)

Congrats bro....been with my girl since the eigth grade...couldnt imagine life without her....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 9, 2016)

Good for you bro. Congrats.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 9, 2016)

Sounds to me like she's the one for you!  Good luck dude!  True love is hard to come by these days


----------



## snake (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh Sil, that's so romantic. I'm pulling for you my brother!

Assuming she says yes and I think that's a given, I have but one old Italian piece of advice for you to start with. She is now your fiancee, so stop posting fuukin' nudes of her God damn it!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 9, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Best wishes sil. That's a nicely shaped butt.


Thanks . She's a full time nurse but she also teaches dance on the side. A nice booty is pretty much expected of a lifelong dancer.


ECKSRATED said:


> U ****ing pussy!!!
> 
> Joking brother. That's awesome. Happy for you. If you know she's the one then lock it up!!!!


Thanks ecks. Pretty sure I've got her in the bag. 


RISE said:


> I almost asked my girl to marry me.  Then my tren cycle ended.


Did you mean, then your ten cycle began?



NbleSavage said:


> Full marks for asking the Father for his blessing.
> 
> Good luck Mate!


Thanks sav, sometimes I prefer to do things the old fashioned way. Having the father's blessing just makes everything feel that much better off.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 9, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> " I know this is a tough guy forum"
> 
> we are all a bunch of soft clomid filled pussies that love a love story..Go get her kid.


Lmao you know bundy. I think there is truth there. There a shit tons of bad asses here. But you can definitely tell there are some good hearted Bros here. Glad to call this place home and have buds like you.


GuerillaKilla said:


> Good for you bro. Congrats.


 thank you much gk. She asked me to shave the mustache off btw.



Mind2muscle said:


> Sounds to me like she's the one for you!  Good luck dude!  True love is hard to come by these days


It really is. I'm 29, she's 26. Never married, doesn't have kids. We both have good jobs. Just seems like we met for a reason. I've dated girls with kids before tho and I'm not knocking that. I'm just glad we both get a fresh sleight together.


snake said:


> Oh Sil, that's so romantic. I'm pulling for you my brother!
> 
> Assuming she says yes and I think that's a given, I have but one old Italian piece of advice for you to start with. She is now your fiancee, so stop posting fuukin' nudes of her God damn it!


You might be right about not posting her Boobs and pussy anymore lmao. Thanks snake


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2016)

Didn't anyone else read pooping the question? 

Just me?


----------



## automatondan (Dec 9, 2016)

DUDE!!! Thats great man, glad you are happy and im sure you will do just fine. I got really nervous and had stomach cramps when I asked my wife to marry me... Good luck dude!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 9, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> DUDE!!! Thats great man, glad you are happy and im sure you will do just fine. I got really nervous and had stomach cramps when I asked my wife to marry me... Good luck dude!


I'm nervous but I know shel say yes . Dude I was super nervous when I asked her dad. He was cool about it . I have a friend who asked his girls dad and he said no lol.


----------



## RISE (Dec 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Didn't anyone else read pooping the question?
> 
> Just me?



I did.  Took me minute to figure out what this thread was really about.

Silver, I usually get super soft and romantic when on tren.  I believe I've read POB has the same problem.  Right now is the only time I'm on tren where I haven't felt how I just described.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 9, 2016)

RISE said:


> I did.  Took me minute to figure out what this thread was really about.
> 
> Silver, I usually get super soft and romantic when on tren.  I believe I've read POB has the same problem.  Right now is the only time I'm on tren where I haven't felt how I just described.



That's very interesting indeed. I've noticed my mood gets a lot better while on cycle. Tren doesn't affect me very much in the emotional dept. But just being on test definitely makes me feel a feeling of well being. That's pretty cool though man
 Spread peace and tren.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 9, 2016)

Good luck man


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 9, 2016)

Way to go silver you got this one.

Just like when I said you got that 225 

High 5


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 9, 2016)

Congrats brother. The Riverwalk will be a great place to propose.  Don't be nervous, gonna be a great night for you both.


----------



## bvs (Dec 9, 2016)

good luck brother! wishing you two a long and happy life together


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 9, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Congrats brother. The Riverwalk will be a great place to propose.  Don't be nervous, gonna be a great night for you both.





Zeigler said:


> Way to go silver you got this one.
> 
> Just like when I said you got that 225
> 
> High 5





bvs said:


> good luck brother! wishing you two a long and happy life together


Thanks fellas I really appreciate everyone chiming in


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 9, 2016)

Behind every good man is an even better woman!! 
If she's the one, don't let her get away 

Good luck brother !!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 9, 2016)

A woman will keep ya on the straight and narrow, very smart creatures they are, plus they have a vagina, so they got that going for them. Have a good time Silver, and congrats.


----------



## DF (Dec 9, 2016)

WTF!??? Are you crazy!?  You are giving up a buffet for a plate of baked skinless chicken!  Aren't you too old to even consider this?  I mean why bother? :32 (18):

Congrats Sil you old bastard!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 9, 2016)

Congrats Silver


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 9, 2016)

Congrats....I think....

Nice thing about getting married in San Antonio is it's real close to Mexico if you ever need to escape.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 9, 2016)

congrats SILVER my brother! im proud of you for taking the plunge... married life is good. im 20 years deep in my marriage and a lucky bastard to have her too!


----------



## BigJohnny (Dec 9, 2016)

Congrats and good luck silver!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 9, 2016)

Congrats hun, wish you all the best...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 9, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Behind every good man is an even better woman!!
> If she's the one, don't let her get away
> 
> Good luck brother !!


Thank you steel,  well said. She's an amazing girl for me to lean on when I need a spotter 


stonetag said:


> A woman will keep ya on the straight and narrow, very smart creatures they are, plus they have a vagina, so they got that going for them. Have a good time Silver, and congrats.


Another reason why I love this chick so much. She really keeps me out of trouble and drives me to do better in everything I do.


DF said:


> WTF!??? Are you crazy!?  You are giving up a buffet for a plate of baked skinless chicken!  Aren't you too old to even consider this?  I mean why bother? :32 (18):
> 
> Congrats Sil you old bastard!


Lol Thanks df. I've played the field eaten at the buffet all my young life. I'm 29 now. I want something serious and enduring. She's such a good catch and I really love the person she is. She's the only girl I wanna be with.


BigGameHunter said:


> Congrats Silver


 Thanks bg. 



DieYoungStrong said:


> Congrats....I think....
> 
> Nice thing about getting married in San Antonio is it's real close to Mexico if you ever need to escape.


All the boys in her family are hunters.  I'm sure they'd track me down lol.


bigdog said:


> congrats SILVER my brother! im proud of you for taking the plunge... married life is good. im 20 years deep in my marriage and a lucky bastard to have her too!


Bigdog! Man if I ever have questions about married life I'll be sure to ask ya dude. 20 years is an accomplishment man. Here's to 20 more.


Jenner said:


> Congrats hun, wish you all the best...


Jen! Always happy to see you chime in.  thankyou. I appreciate that.


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 9, 2016)

Congratulations bro.  Good luck.


----------



## Jada (Dec 11, 2016)

Congrats! !


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 11, 2016)

She said yes guys. I'm engaged now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2016)

good job bro..What would u have done if she said no?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 11, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> good job bro..What would u have done if she said no?



Probably drove back home 2 hours in silence . Said fuk the hotel room and stay with her till she was ready. She's the only girl for me. Just would have to chin up and keep doing good


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 11, 2016)

Now is when life get more complicating, and more expensive lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 11, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> She said yes guys. I'm engaged now.



Cheers, Mate!!!! Well done!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 11, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, Mate!!!! Well done!


Thanks Sav, cheers bud. 
.


----------



## Runningwild (Dec 11, 2016)

Congrats man that's awesome, very happy for you!! It's amazing when you find the right one, i have recently been looking for rings to pop the question too.  Never thought I would ever get married until I met her


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 11, 2016)

Did u get some anal after????

Congrats sil.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 11, 2016)

Of course she said yes man, you're a stud!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 11, 2016)

All the best to you


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 11, 2016)

Good deal silvie!


----------



## automatondan (Dec 11, 2016)

Congrats dude, happy for you!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 12, 2016)

....behind every woman is a guy checking out her ass. And the 1st post proved it.

Congrats.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 12, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Did u get some anal after????
> 
> Congrats sil.


  yes I did actually ecks.

Thank you everyone who's chimed in with congrats and the encouragement.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 12, 2016)

Make sure she signs the prenup, dont want her getting your hot wheels car collection and your vintage tickle me elmo doll


----------



## saltylifter (Dec 12, 2016)

Wtf man that thing is huge lol
Congrats man. 
Nice ring and a very nice assss.
Wish you guys the best.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 12, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Wtf man that thing is huge lol
> Congrats man.
> Nice ring and a very nice assss.
> Wish you guys the best.



I emptied out my savings on that rock. But I wanted her to love it, and she did. I know it's not about that but she's happy . Thanks salty.


----------



## DF (Dec 12, 2016)

You have the three rings of life to look forward to Sil.
1.  The engagement ring
2.  The wedding ring
3.  The suffer ring

Enjoy!


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 12, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> View attachment 3493
> 
> This weekend I'm taking my girl to the river walk in San Antonio to have a romantic dinner and see all the Christmas lights. Somewhere in there I'm gonna sneak her off and propose.  I've never felt so strong for anyone in my life before. She is definitely the match for me. We both have our careers. Our families love each other. And we both want the same things in life. Without sounding like a complete pussy. She's my best friend and I couldn't imagine what I'd do without her. I know this is a tough guy forum. But just thought I'd share something special with my Internet family. Oh and this is her butt lol
> View attachment 3494



I'm very happy to hear this, congrats my friend!


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 12, 2016)

DF said:


> You have the three rings of life to look forward to Sil.
> 1.  The engagement ring
> 2.  The wedding ring
> 3.  The suffer ring
> ...



There is only one ring...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 13, 2016)

DF said:


> You have the three rings of life to look forward to Sil.
> 1.  The engagement ring
> 2.  The wedding ring
> 3.  The suffer ring
> ...


 I'm sure every husband at some point can attest to this. 



trodizzle said:


> I'm very happy to hear this, congrats my friend!


Thanks dizzy.  Glad to see u back around


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks. 10 char


----------



## saltylifter (Dec 14, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> I emptied out my savings on that rock. But I wanted her to love it, and she did. I know it's not about that but she's happy . Thanks salty.



That's what it's all about is being happy man. I'm happy for you.
Best of luck to you and your soon to be wife man.


----------

